# I'm on a puppy high!! Eeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm soooooooooo excited. My breeder just emailed me - Kiara was just scanned tonight and they can see 5 puppies! (So probably at least 6 lol!)
She was 4 weeks on Monday so due around the 18th April. That means puppy will be coming home on the 13th June 

I've been waiting so long for this I can't help but get overexcited!!!

Here's a picture of the dam (only a few months after her litter):

















And the Sire (at 22 months old):

















They are German Show lines, and don't have an exaggerated back, although the stance does make it seem a lot worse. They honestly look normal when you meet them lol!

Both have hips and elbows stamped 'a' normal, DNA profiled. Both have SchH2. Both breed surveyed recommended (KKL1). They are both shown in Germany and *Uno is SG5 JHKL at the 2010 Sieger Show in Germany*.
Kiara was shown at the 2006 BSZS in the JKL finishing SG53 out of over 450 females entered.


PUPPY SHOPPING YAY :wild:  :wild:   :wild: :wub:

Anyone else expecting soon?? x


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought that was Uno...I knew I recognized him. He did very well last year showing in Germany. I'm not familiar with Kiara, she isn't a Conbhairean bitch is she? Looks like a nice breeding. Congrats!!

Just curious who you are getting it from. Do you mind pm'ing me?


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

happy times, good for you. you're going to have
a great pup/dog.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, hope all goes well!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd be excited too, those are some beautiful parents, I love the sire, he is so masculine, can't wait to see pictures of the puppy!


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! It looks like you did your homework. That's a nice breeding.


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah I can't wait to see what they produce together. Been looking at their other progeny by different sire/dams and they look great, doing well in the ring and with schutzhund etc. Great hips/elbows too 

I have indeed done my homework, you cannot be too wary especially with GSDs. Our breed is sadly exploited by too many people. I'm sick to death of seeing 'pet bred - great temperaments' 'several champions in pedigree'. The worst part being this - 'have they been health tested?' 'oh yeah the vet says they're in great condition to breed!'
**** ignorant, uncaring people who show a complete lack of respect for other creatures. And tbh I feel it's just not good enough from the vets. 

I plan on being a new breed of vet!

Please excuse the rant, I just feel like, if I can do this much research for my first dog, then why can nobody else??

There will be loads and loads of puppy pictures when they're born - I'm sure you'll be sick of the sight of me


----------

